# moon phase gender predictor



## motherofboys

Let's see how accurate it is. 
https://www.magic-horoscope.com/baby-gender/
It says this one will be a girl, I just wish I knew my dates for my others to check it for myself lol


----------



## onetwothreebp

it was accurate for me!


----------



## marina294

Was right for my first predicted boy this time


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Right for 1 out of 3. Bologna!!


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1 - Correct
DS2 - Correct

...it's predicting another boy...really hope it's wrong!


----------



## motherofboys

I've been thinking about this, as we can't actually pin point the date of conception can we. We know when we ovulated by the actual conception doesn't happen right away and I found a site to work out conception date and I ovulated on the 25th of Jan and all it can tell me is that I would have conceived by the 27th. 
In the moon phase predictor of I put 25th or 26th I get girl, if I put 27th I get boy. 
Convinced I'm getting a boy, think I only feel girl because I want it so bad.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Wrong for me, I'm having a girl. And she's definitely a girl.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

motherofboys said:


> I've been thinking about this, as we can't actually pin point the date of conception can we. We know when we ovulated by the actual conception doesn't happen right away and I found a site to work out conception date and I ovulated on the 25th of Jan and all it can tell me is that I would have conceived by the 27th.
> In the moon phase predictor of I put 25th or 26th I get girl, if I put 27th I get boy.
> Convinced I'm getting a boy, think I only feel girl because I want it so bad.

I personally believe no calculator can truly give you a conception date. It's all just a guesstimate really.


----------

